# You might be Taliban if...



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> You wipe your butt with your bare left hand, but consider bacon "unclean."


If one has only done the first part, but likes bacon, what does that make him/her? 

PRO


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> > You wipe your butt with your bare left hand, but consider bacon "unclean."
> 
> 
> If one has only done the first part, but likes bacon, what does that make him/her?
> ...


A simple *******, I reckon.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i like bacon!!!!!!!!! but i make sure to eat it with my right hand.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Some men say it is bad for moral to eat your bacon with the same bare hand you wiped with. If that is all it takes for them to forgo that savory piece of bacon, can they really be considered men? That's just part of the high-life. :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

